# Mink/ Weasel Boxes 4 sale



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

I have 5 of these mink/ weasel boxes.. it was my first atempt at making them and i set them out only a few times because we dont have a ton of weasels around here...
i was thinking 5 bucks a piece for them... i also made them so you could lock them and so that you could put a metal stake inside them to hold them down incase a **** tried to stick his foot in and grab the bait... i was trying all sorts of things.. i think 2 have the open back and the rest just have holes around on the sides or something... they were cedar boxes and i spray painted them to make them blend in... they may not be right or great but they are made with love :lol:
let me know if you are interested... 5 bucks a peiece or if you want all just 5 for 25
here are some pics
there is only 4 in this pic but i can promise there is 5 total haha... they were nailed together with a nail gun... more like pinner size nails.. that one looks like it came together a bit but i promise they are built pretty well

































i also have 1 can of speed dip and 3- 220s left, some wax, some lures, and a can of sodium benzoaite or whatever.. a thing of bushwackers bait for coyotes and fox and about 2.5 lbs of wax or a whole tin of it that weight 10.5 lbs.. which i always used for my traps.. if you are interested in any of the above let me know... oh i also have about 3/4 of a bucket full of salt dried sucker chucks...
and then i should be about sold out 

yeah yeah make all your nailing comments you want haha me and my buddy made them last year and it took forever to make them all and i didnt feel like going back and cutting off the missed nails haha


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

too far for me...i would take them, but yeah...no car.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Dude Dude.... How long did it take ya to make them. I cant believe you missed that many nails what were you drunk when ya made them?


----------

